# New Bunny Condos for my 6 rabbits :)



## farmerchick (Apr 18, 2011)

This is my new cage set up for our 6 bunnies 












there are 3 different cages, the one on the left is a 3x2x2 NIC pen for our newest addition to our family Millie. she is really tiny and doesn't need alot of room. the one in the middle is for my bonded pair, its 3x2 and 4 tall, the one on the right is the same size for my trio...both have different levels and steps in them. the picures are decieving, the cages go back farther than what it looks in the pics...

here are my old set ups






















seems like everytime i spend hours building a cage, i realise how i could have done it better!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks more like a condo complex--great, and second guessing is human nature.


----------



## Holly11 (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks awesome! I bet the bunnies love it


----------

